# Animal abuse..Felony?



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

I personally think animal abuse and neglect should be classified as a felony. I feel that its not only a danger to the animal, but it could also be a danger to other people/pets. Also, its something that's very morally wrong. (I don't know about every other place, but here its not.)

What's your opinion on this?


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Agree with you 100% on all points except that I think those who harm animals and children should be culled instead.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I would go with the culling idea


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I think that it should be a felony also.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

here in AR, it is a felony


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't even know if we have a department to call that cares out here. Breaks my heart. I honestly don't understand how someone can look into a sweet animals face and then hurt it.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I think real abuse should be, yes.
Not animal-rights nuts idea of abuse.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

This



APBTLove said:


> I think real abuse should be, yes.
> Not animal-rights nuts idea of abuse.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

APBTLove said:


> I think real abuse should be, yes.
> Not animal-rights nuts idea of abuse.


 
Ditto this.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

too me a puppy mill abuses their dogs, so i would have to say, define abuse.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Did you see that awful post here on this site about the GSD that was tortured. I still get sad when I think about that poor dog and what those jerks did to it. In that case, a life sentence in prison would not be a hard enough. Or how about the killing of all those sled dogs, when they ran out of bullets they stabbed them to death. Some people are just totally heartless. Castration is not enough sentence in my book....


----------

